# Rechte setzen



## diehetti (29. August 2004)

Hallo liebes Forum,

seit einiger Zeit habe ich leider Probleme mit meinem Webserver. Da ich technisch nicht ganz so versiert bin, muss ich natürlich immer auf den Support warten. Ich habe meinen Server über eine kleinere Firma erhalten, so dass am Wochenende kein Support vor Ort ist.

Dieses mal könnte das Problem ein für mich lösbares sein. Deshalb poste ich hier.

Auf dem Webserver ist Confixxx Pro installiert als Adminoberfläche. Nun sind seit gestern alle meine URLs nicht erreichbar, ich habe jedoch weiterhin Zugriff auf den Server per FTP und auch wenn ich mit putty arbeite. 

Nun habe ich festgestellt, dass sich die web Verzeichnisse (bei Confixx he3issen die ja web1 bis webxx) nicht öffnen lassen, weil die Rechte nicht richtig gesetzt sind. 

Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand bei diesem Problem weiterhelfen? Mit welchem Befehl kann ich die Rechte setzen, so dass die Verzeichnisse wieder funktionieren?

Ich danke Euch herzlich 

Die Hetti


----------



## imweasel (29. August 2004)

Hi,

abgesehen davon das ich an deiner Stelle die Finger davon lassen würde an einem Server zu fummeln, wenn du nicht genau weisst was du machst. So ein Schnellschuß kann nach hinten losgehen.

Die Frage die du dir allerdings stellen solltest ist, wieso sich die Berechtigung geändert hat!

Hint:
Wenn du die per Putty (ssh) verbindest, kannst du mit *chmod* die Berechtigung für ein File/Ordner ändern. Sollte es daran liegen das z.B. die Kombination aus User/Gruppe nicht passt, bringt dich der Befehl *chown* weiter! Schau dir einfach mal die manpages dazu an.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. August 2004)

Du solltest halt überlegen, ob eine Webserverfirma, die am Wochenende nicht verfügbar ist, die richtige. Stürzt dein Server ab, ist 2 Tage offline, kannst du ruck zuck Regressforderungen deiner Kunden am Hakken haben ...


----------

